# wearing Compression leggings advice



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

jakrob4 said:


> Hey I got convinced into buying some thermal compression leggings just wondering if anyone knows if you can wear impact shorts over the top or if you have done it before? Also they are full length will there be any problems with them going into the boot? I heard they might give blisters.


Yeah you can, I wear impact shorts over compression legs all the time. Compression legs are just like normal base layers but tighter.

I've personally never had any problems with blisters and compression legs.


----------



## jakrob4 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Only time I have heard of blisters from compression pants is when they are too loose, ie, instead of stretching around the calf there is extra material that folds over itself or creases. That can result pressure points and blisters for sure.
Also, there can be little 'welts' where layers (socks, base layer, mid-layer, etc) overlap which can give some people pressure/chafe points.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

so I wear these on my calves, over socks, the bottom of the wrister in inside the boot...never remotely any blisters. They work great and less expensive than compression socks

ProductCart shopping cart software - Seattle Marine


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SGboarder said:


> Lucky you. I have really skinny legs (genetics plus being a runner) and compression pants/base layers that are the right length for me are all loose around my calves. I have tried various approaches (base layer over socks, socks over base layer, etc.) but there is always excess material that has to go somewhere, so it form the folds that hktrdr was talking about.
> Only solution that works for me is to roll up the base layer to above the boot cuff.


u must have really skinny sticks for calves...these things are made for forearms...I wear larges or xl...they are made like wetsuit material. They are pretty snug...I wear them over my sb socks cause the seam has some type of glue I'm allergic to...a day or two later it itches a lot and has a red streak where the seam sits...but it doesn't bother me if they are worn over the socks...maybe order a small


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Compression tights are fine, but don't get full length ones. You really don't want any extra shit in your boot for any reason if you can avoid it.

They make 3/4 length tights like these that compress, but don't extend down to your boots.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Why do you wear compression leggings? Have you found some way to combine ultramarathoning with snowboarding?

:dunno:


----------



## offtharailz (Jun 4, 2013)

compression tights work great. no blisters. also try the tops


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> Why do you wear compression leggings? Have you found some way to combine ultramarathoning with snowboarding?
> 
> :dunno:


I certainly have more "leg" when wearing them. i.e., less fatigue, more endurance, less recovery time and maybe even better performance. Last year noted in some ways was over doing it to the point of some muscle and tendon strain at the end of the day. But that was perhaps a combination of the compression sleeves, the ibuprofen (not feeling the pain) and trying to keep up with the billygoat.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jesus. Between compression gear and impact gear, some of you fellas must look like stormtroopers coming down the hill.:blink:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I certainly have more "leg" when wearing them. i.e., less fatigue, more endurance, less recovery time and maybe even better performance. Last year noted in some ways was over doing it to the point of some muscle and tendon strain at the end of the day. But that was perhaps a combination of the compression sleeves, the ibuprofen (not feeling the pain) and trying to keep up with the billygoat.


Well *you* do go ultra style, I know that!

Find it hard to not giggle a little bit at using them inbounds though. .?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> Well *you* do go ultra style, I know that!
> 
> Find it hard to not giggle a little bit at using them inbounds though. .?


ya, ya, ya, laugh all you want at the old gezzer who will take almost any advantage he can muster and could give a fuck what others think....and I commando in pink pantz


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ya, ya, ya, laugh all you want at the old gezzer who will take almost any advantage he can muster and could give a fuck what others think....and I commando in pink pantz


Somebody's gotta keep the gay in gangster...!
:yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ya, ya, ya, laugh all you want at the old gezzer who will take almost any advantage he can muster and could give a fuck what others think....and I commando in pink pantz


all my gear is dayglo brah.


----------



## marcothomus (May 14, 2019)

Hello there,

Compared to brand compression leggings these are really good for the money. I'm a walker and I have a past injury in one knee, and my daughter recommended compression leggings to help hold the knee in place. I was a bit hesitant at buying these, but to be honest, for my needs they work just as well. Very comfy, good fit - though not quite as firm as the brand names, wash well (in a lingerie bag) and have held their shape well. I would recommend to recreational walkers or runners.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I thought compression tights were a gimmick until I tried them and now I recommend them to anybody hitting the slopes. I find I can ride longer and recover quicker with them on. I don't think you need armour pants after the first few days of learning to ride though personally as you learn to roll pretty quickly. Wrist guards, now that is a different story, sooner or later you will need them.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Deacon said:


> Jesus. Between compression gear and impact gear, some of you fellas must look like stormtroopers coming down the hill.:blink:


Except storm troopers look cool at least.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

I agree..
I wear full length compression pants and find them awesome.
Noticed a huge difference when we did day trips and driving home.. if we went really hard driving was terrible but found wearing my compressions driving was fine and leg recovery quicker.. maybe just a placebo effect but I wouldn't go without them now..
I also have 3/4 icebreaker leggings I will wear over my compressions for cold days.
I'm sure layering with impact shorts would be fine


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Also never had problems with my compressions going in the boot.. I do have very thin socks tho


----------

